# Program to LTC sync MIDI CC/PC messages?



## soundlight (May 18, 2020)

I was asked an interesting question by a friend about wanting to sync MIDI commands to an external timecode stream. I know exactly how to do this with lighting software, but that seems a bit complicated for the application of switching plugins based on a SMPTE stream to FOH. He's just looking to fire a CC or PC MIDI message to another program within the computer based on an incoming timecode stream. The easy way to do this would be to have the CC/PC messages originate from the band's playback software, but that would require getting MIDI to FOH from stage which isn't always easy - whereas getting an audio line of LTC is.

So basically, what I'm trying to come up with is a program that can relatively easily listen to an external LTC source and just have MIDI PC/CC commands fire at a given time. Does anyone know of any relatively simple programs that could do this? Perhaps @JohnHuntington knows of some program that would handle this easily?


----------



## MRW Lights (May 18, 2020)

It might take some tinkering, but I think Figure53 might have the answer for you..... https://figure53.com/lockstep/ 

"Lockstep does one thing, and does it well: translate Linear Timecode (LTC) into MIDI Timecode (MTC). Based on the same timecode-reading engine that powers QLab's LTC synchronization, Lockstep listens for timecode on any audio input you specify, then generates a stream of MIDI timecode to match. Outgoing MIDI messages are timestamped for precise timing, and are sent to Lockstep's virtual MIDI output as well as any MIDI port you choose. "


----------



## Tamas Nagy (May 19, 2020)

Sorry for the self promotion, but it seems you are looking for our app Vezér  https://imimot.com/vezer/ 

It is basically provide you a timeline where you can set MIDI/OSC/DMX actions, and you can drive that timeline with an external timecode. No LTC support yet, but Lockstep mentioned above can easily convert LTC to MTC.


----------



## themuzicman (May 19, 2020)

MRW Lights said:


> It might take some tinkering, but I think Figure53 might have the answer for you..... https://figure53.com/lockstep/
> 
> "Lockstep does one thing, and does it well: translate Linear Timecode (LTC) into MIDI Timecode (MTC). Based on the same timecode-reading engine that powers QLab's LTC synchronization, Lockstep listens for timecode on any audio input you specify, then generates a stream of MIDI timecode to match. Outgoing MIDI messages are timestamped for precise timing, and are sent to Lockstep's virtual MIDI output as well as any MIDI port you choose. "



Lockstep just turns LTC into MTC, it doesn't allow you to shoot out CC or PC messages. QLab would do exactly what they want, just drag in a MIDI cue and set up the trigger as a Timecode trigger though it would require any of the paid pro licenses to fully unlock MIDI. You could also do this within Ableton Live pretty easily.


----------



## MRW Lights (May 20, 2020)

themuzicman said:


> Lockstep just turns LTC into MTC, it doesn't allow you to shoot out CC or PC messages. QLab would do exactly what they want, just drag in a MIDI cue and set up the trigger as a Timecode trigger though it would require any of the paid pro licenses to fully unlock MIDI. You could also do this within Ableton Live pretty easily.



Qlab is a singular software choice that could solve it sure... as you mentioned there's also Ableton.... but then there's also Digital Performer, Tracktion, Cubase, Cakewalk.... I'll admit I kept it a little more at the surface without drilling it down to a single software decision. Lockstep derived from Qlab's timecode engine translates LTC to MTC hence answering the "a program that can relatively easily listen to an external LTC source and just have MIDI PC/CC commands fire at a given time." Maybe if we knew what the CC or PC messages needed to do Qlab might be the perfect solution if it's Video or Audio playback.... if they're triggering an MTC enbaled GPIO relay closure to start their coffee pot they may not need Qlab.... we may never know.


----------



## soundlight (May 20, 2020)

MRW Lights said:


> Maybe if we knew what the CC or PC messages needed to do Qlab might be the perfect solution if it's Video or Audio playback.... if they're triggering an MTC enbaled GPIO relay closure to start their coffee pot they may not need Qlab.... we may never know.



It's actually to change audio plugins in another program that listens to PC/CC messages and not Timecode. The solution he/I cooked up so far is to use Reaper (another DAW) to sync to timecode (as Reaper has external timecode sync) and send the MIDI commands at specified times. It looks like Qlab would be a far more elegant solution, I'll certainly suggest that as well.


----------



## MRW Lights (May 20, 2020)

soundlight said:


> It's actually to change audio plugins in another program that listens to PC/CC messages and not Timecode. The solution he/I cooked up so far is to use Reaper (another DAW) to sync to timecode (as Reaper has external timecode sync) and send the MIDI commands at specified times. It looks like Qlab would be a far more elegant solution, I'll certainly suggest that as well.



Bah! You got me! Yup doesn't get much easier than Qlab for PC/CC messages and it's an easy jump that if using reaper you've got an interface to bring in the LTC. I work with a theater that does this exact setup from Digital Peformer in the pit with the conductor triggering choral backing tracks in Qlab and firing scenes on the console. 

Come back and give us a rundown of the flow and the success when you've got it running!


----------

